# Another Kayak mishap in our local vb waters



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

First this at/under the Rudee Inlet bridge on Saturday.... 

and then this at/under the Lesner Bridge yesterday. 

Be careful out there guys.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The second link didnt work for me but there was a link in the first story so try this.
http://www.wvec.com/my-city/vabeach/Kayakers-get-help-after-current--222064431.html


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks 


Shooter said:


> The second link didnt work for me but there was a link in the first story so try this.
> http://www.wvec.com/my-city/vabeach/Kayakers-get-help-after-current--222064431.html


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, 

I'm familiar with the Lost Pearl, as that boat came mighty close to the VB pier, every trip, while I was fishing. So close that it made me wonder why they did it.

(makes mental note where NOT to kayak when I get mine)


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

I pulled a guy out last weekend that had flipped and sunk his yak at the Lesner bridge. Its not a very smart place to kayak... especially if you are a novice! In my opinion they should put the Grim Reeper sign back up. Maybe it would deter some of the people that arent in the know and have no business being there.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

gordy said:


> I pulled a guy out last weekend that had flipped and sunk his yak at the Lesner bridge. Its not a very smart place to kayak... especially if you are a novice! In my opinion they should put the Grim Reeper sign back up. Maybe it would deter some of the people that arent in the know and have no business being there.


That Grim Reeper sign used to scare the crap out of me as a kid. It was a very harsh reminder of how dangerous that place can be. It said " What a wonderful place to drown " or something like that.

<a href="http://s1224.photobucket.com/user/map120277/media/731221_zpsff90f017.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/map120277/731221_zpsff90f017.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 731221_zpsff90f017.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

yeah that should make ya think


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Darwins theory of "Natural Selection" slow ones first ...


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

man i remember this sign!! scared the crap out of me as a kid.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Wow. I forgot about that sign. Always looked like the Grim Reaper was about 8 months pregnant though.

Reminds me of wading the bar all the way out to the channel pilings at low tide. Dangerous as hell but the striper action was incredible. Huge drop right in front of you and great action on lures...but God help you if you waited too long to wade back.

It's kind of a shame they banned wading at the Lesner. I learned how and when to go out from older fishermen--they taught me where the drop-offs were and how to stay safe, when to pack it in, and how to fish the drop in the channel. It's one thing to just play it safe, another to know how to take a calculated risk and come home alive with a full stringer.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd like to put the grim repeat on that boats prop with some cheap line. It probably is a bad spot, but the big boat should respect the guy in the yaks space in every situation


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

23 deaths)There's a lot of hair balls of fishing lines and hooks under the water that catch people that accidently get in the water under the bridge.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I remember that sign it also showed the number of people the drowned there at Lesner.


----------

